# Lateral Position



## Jarant (Dec 29, 2008)

I Am New At Coding For Anesthesia.  I Had An Anesthesiologist Say A Patient Was In A Lateral Position.  Is Their A Modifier Or A Code I Need To Use For The Lateral Position.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## poonamsawant (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,

I think u neither have to append any modifier nor need to code the position seperately.

Regards,
Dr. poonam


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 29, 2008)

If the base unit value of your anesthesia code is 5 or more, the lateral position is already considered in this code.  If the code is less than 5 units you can append the -22 modifier (or if you have a contract with this payer whatever is specified by that contract) & increase your base units to 5 plus any modifying units.  You will need to send medical rationale with the claim.  NOTE: Some payers do not pay additional units for position. 

Julie, CPC


----------



## lavanyamohan (Dec 29, 2008)

Jarant said:


> I Am New At Coding For Anesthesia.  I Had An Anesthesiologist Say A Patient Was In A Lateral Position.  Is Their A Modifier Or A Code I Need To Use For The Lateral Position.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jenny



Hi,
Lateral positioned patients are mostly elderly-
For the sake of hypertension sometimes they are asked to adjust this way-
May be a 99100 added on, if pt. age is above 70-
May be a P3 modifier sometimes required;
Kindly, check-


----------



## Jarant (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the responses.

Jenny


----------

